# LG 55LW9800 Nano LCD/LED



## Hutchinshouse (Aug 19, 2011)

I know the LG will be in the shootout. I think this TV may have the chops to be in the top three. Really love the THX certified passive 3D. I've seen passive 3D, by far the best 3D I've seen to date. Zero crosstalk, zero flicker. Really looking forward to this TV in the shootout!


----------



## HStevens (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm very interested to see how this panel does as well, but I am not so sure that it will be in the shootout. Do we have confirmation from Robert that it will be?


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

99.98% it will be in the shoot-out. Likely it will be place directly above Sony's XBR-55HX929 as they are the only two 55" panels so for aesthetics and space consolidation this layout works best for the shoot-out wall.

-Robert


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Aug 19, 2011)

Robert, I'm new to the shootout. Is a TV at a disadvantage if it's up higher on the wall? I'm not sure if vertical off angle plays a part in black levels. Thanks for doing the shootout. Really looking forward to your gang's data.


----------



## Robert Zohn (Aug 13, 2011)

Hutchinshouse, very good question. Yes LCD/LED TVs are effected on off axes viewing. At the shoot-out the participants vote on the four attributes of picture quality as well as other attributes, like of axes viewing quality. 

Our panel of experts put up various SMPTE, Speras and Munsil as well as some specialty custom made torture tests from Joe Kane, Joel Silver and other contributors that help evaluate the displays. the test patterns run on all of the panels simultaneously and the experts teach exactly how to evaluate the results. Then the audience walks around the room getting dead center to each display to judge each test pattern with our supplied pens and spread sheet ballot forms so they can score each display.

It's the attendees that vote and decide on who gets crowned "The King of HDTV". The complete results are posted on our site just after the two days are completed. David Schenk tally's the attendees rating spread sheets and announces the results publicly at the end of each event. The two nights are averaged to determine the actual winner.

The event is very educational and entertaining. And the food and special beverages ain't bad either. 

-Robert


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks Robert...!


----------



## tv sci-fi fan (Sep 29, 2011)

Greetings all,

Does anyone know what type of panels the LW9800 will be using? I'm hoping LG is using their new AH-IPS panels. The AH-IPS (Advanced High Performance In-Plane Switching) technology improves the display's color accuracy, which in turn allows it to reproduce the original colour without any colour distortion. Also it's supposed to provide greater light transmission which means lower power consumption while delivering better picture quality.

That sounds pretty good to me but I would like to know what the wide viewing angles and contrast ratio capabilities are of these new panels. Well I certainly hope that they were able to increase the contrast ratios to better than 1500:1.

I'm not trying to hype these AH-IPS up whatsoever, i just read about this technology and it sounds like a pretty good improvement. We'll see soon but I was hoping someone out there may already have insider information on whether the LW9800's will be using these panels or not.

Cheers,
Jeremy

P.S. I look forward to seeing the results from the upcoming 2011 HDTV shootout that is being streamed live online. I would like to thank Robert and all those involved in the shootout for helping make this possible by supplying their skills, expertise, knowledge, etc to help everyone find out what the best tv of the year is.

Speaking of live streaming...I will be able to watch it on the 8th but will be at work on the 9th so will the coverage be posted at all on the 9th for those who were unable to watch it live?

Once again, thanks all!


----------



## HStevens (Feb 9, 2011)

It's hard to get a grasp of LG. Their release dates are all over the place and specs and info are sometimes a little challenging to get a hold of.

The 9800 should be available for purchase soon but in my area, they are no where to be seen. I am still not 100% sure that it will be available for the shootout as I believe that Robert is still waiting for it's arrival. Hopefully Robert see's this post and can chime in on some details about this panel and it's ETA.

I wonder about LG's strategy of releasing a panel at this time of the year when the competition has been selling their panels for 7 months and are right around the corner from price reductions. But hey, Sharp is doing it with the Elite so maybe the strategy has legs. It will be interesting to see how all of this pans out in the coming months.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Aug 19, 2011)

Dang it...!

CNET just put up their review on the 55LW9800. Performance only a 7 out of 10. That stinks!

Looks like the Elite may be my next TV. (Unless it implodes during the Shootout.)


----------



## HStevens (Feb 9, 2011)

I just read the review, very disappointing to say the least. Certainly not worth the asking price.

AVForums reviewed the European version and that review was poor as well.


----------



## fsabbagh (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi,

do you think a s/w upgrade for the lw9800 can correct alot of its issues?


----------

